# Engine Modifications for 2006 VW Jetta 2.5L



## BJLOGIUDICI (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm currently wondering how and what i can modify in a 2.5L 5 Cylinder Jetta. Its a 2006 model. Currently i have intentions of adding an AEM air intake to (which i would like but if so, i will settle for the specific model intake for the car) I was looking into an ECU upgrade which would gain me 8-12hp. And future plans include a Stage 2 HKS Turbo which a buddy of mine recommended. Body work includes painting the chrome black thus "murdering the car black" and adding a green underglow system with interior glow aswell. Currently not looking into sound system as the factory setup is plenty for now. 
Let me know what I can do for such a vehicle.. 
Find me on Facebook- Search Branden LoGiudici


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why green? I prefer red underglow, but I'll still add you as a friend, bro.
C2 Motorsport chip, FTW!


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Underglow??


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

vwshocker, you didnt know ? underglow adds 5-6hp


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Engine Modifications for 2006 VW Jetta 2.5L (BJLOGIUDICI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BJLOGIUDICI* »_ a Stage 2 HKS Turbo which a buddy of mine recommended 








i looked and they didn't have our years listed so where did you find the kit? i know it to be either C2 or custom


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_vwshocker, you didnt know ? underglow adds 5-6hp









Those 5-6hp I would GLADLY give up for something worth a damn.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

c2 stg2 turbo kit will get your foot in the door to making power with this engine... other than that there really aren't any power mods for the car that are actually going to make significant power. take a look at the BSH mounts, not out yet but should be in the next couple of weeks


----------

